# GTK+ WebKit printing



## roddierod (Oct 31, 2015)

I've been having this issue for sometime and can not seem to find any answer, so here we go.
Certain web pages do not print correctly from GTK+ WebKit based browsers such as Xombrero, uzbl etc.  The same pages print fine using Chromium or even QT Webkit based browsers such as rekonq.  It would seem like a problem of not finding the correct print font, but I have not been able to find a way using the .gtkrc file to do this.

It does not matter if I print to PDF or print to my printer either.  The images below are both from print to PDF put it looks the same when sent to my printer.

I use i3 as my window manager, I don't have of the gnome desktop stuff installed (if some one was going to suggest a solution using gnome settings).

GTK+ bad printing




QT good print


----------

